# Exclusive Car Care - Paint Correction Detail on Porsche 997 in Midnight Blue



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another Studio thread from Exclusive Car Care. This time we have a Porsche 997 in Midnight Blue that was booked in for a Paint Correction Detail.

This was a new purchase for the owner but he wasn't happy with the finish and knew I could make a major improvement so made the drive over to me from Newbury, Berkshire and left me with the car for a few days so I could get it looking its best again.

Client requested some protection applied that would last a while and require very little maintenance so after discussing several options with him he opted to have the paintwork and wheels coated with Gtechniq C1 and windscreen coated with G1.

Paint on this was sticky so rather than fight with the rotary I switched over the the Megs MF system. Some places easily corrected with just D300 whilst other area's were hit with a mixture of Megs D300 and M101.

50/50 shot showing the difference made









Few before and afters during the correction stages (before any refinement).
Porsche badge removed so all area's are fully corrected






























































































































Rear bumper had been resprayed at some point - you can see the blend line in the top light source. Few marks were a bit too deep to fully remove but would be hidden when registration plate was put back on.






















































Once all the correction was complete the paintwork was then refined with Megs 205 and then given a IPA wipedown and Gtechniq C1 was applied.

The end result












































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thats a very nice and crisp looking porche now
the outdoor shots show the coloun abd the sharpness of the finish 

very nice


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent as always Jay!

Are you just using the Megs discs?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Excellent as always Jay!
> 
> Are you just using the Megs discs?


it was refined after with Megs 205 and a finishing pad:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry Jay I meant for the cutting stage have you had a play with other discs yet or only the Megs ones? The Optimum ones fromCYC are worth a look.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Fantastic job. Looks awesome in the afters. I befuddles me why someone would buy a car like this (previous owner) and allow it to get like that. It takes so little effort to learn how to wash a car properly.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sorry Jay I meant for the cutting stage have you had a play with other discs yet or only the Megs ones? The Optimum ones fromCYC are worth a look.


ah sorry!! yes I have tried the Optimum ones but I still have a case of the Megs MF pads still so will use those up first.

Optimum pads are much better imo:thumb:



steve from wath said:


> thats a very nice and crisp looking porche now
> the outdoor shots show the coloun abd the sharpness of the finish
> 
> very nice





Zetec-al said:


> Very nice work.





BigAshD said:


> Fantastic job. Looks awesome in the afters. I befuddles me why someone would buy a car like this (previous owner) and allow it to get like that. It takes so little effort to learn how to wash a car properly.


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Excellent result as always Jay, you have a great location for finished pics:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Finish Jay :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice job Jay as ever :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..now looks fantastic


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Awesome :thumb:





alxg said:


> Excellent result as always Jay, you have a great location for finished pics:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:





Racer said:


> Great Finish Jay :thumb:





Faysal said:


> Very nice job Jay as ever :thumb:
> 
> Faysal





tonyy said:


> Great job..now looks fantastic


As always thanks for taking the time to view the thread and comment:thumb::thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work mate:thumb: Very sharp finish on what can be one of the more testing Porsche colours


----------

